# Gentoo network installation and PPPoE ADSL

## Newbie

I've been completely unable to get Gentoo Linux to install over the internet using my PPPoE ADSL connection. I'm wondering if this is even possible without rp-pppoe ... which I can't see how it could be used prior to install. 

Anyone sufficiently versed in Gentoo out there who'd care to respond?

----------

## Marco Silva

 :Sad:  I have the same problem, and I'm waiting this answer.

----------

## Guest

Yup, same problem for me; somehow aggravated by a laptop installation (the 3com PCMCIA netcard keeps on not getting recognized).

The "included support" for PPP* in kernel 2.4.x doesn't help...

it's like having a can opener sealed inside the can itself; lemme find a hammer, I think I can solve  :Smile: 

Crd

----------

## stretch

I had the same problem getting connected using pppoe.  

The way I solved the problem was not to boot from the gentoo install cd but rather install gentoo through another linux distrobution (RedHat in my case).  I just booted into RedHat, got my adsl connection up and then I followed the installation instructions for gentoo.  

The only problem I came across is that you are limited to installing gentoo on a filesystem that your current linux distrubution supports.  You can of course always add support for whichever filesystem you want but I just wanted a "quick fix"

good luck!

----------

## bonito

do any of the developers even read any of these forums?  the rumour is that gentoo supports a pppoe install with version 1.1a, but I havent read about how to use it and for all the questions about this, if it is actually supported, you would think someone would be able to help...pppoe is a very important feature I think if they want gentoo used on a wide basis, if there is pppoe support in gentoo, I think someone should give an answer on it.

----------

## stretch

I am not one of the gentoo developers, but I think the main reason no developer or document covers installing gentoo with pppoe is that the response to gentoo linux is greater than the developers foresaw.

Hopefully we will have some document on using pppoe in the near future  :Smile: 

----------

## chae-yong

Well.

I heard that Gentoo 1.1a DOES support rp-pppoe, too. But I can't find any documentation on how to use this. I did install the gentoo linux with PPPOE. Wow. But I have spent almost two days to do this(of course not full-time)

I have downloaded the rp-pppoe.tar.gz and pppd-x.x.x.tar.gz. The latter should be prepared to use the pppoe. Cause the rp-pppoe does not have pppd which handle the PPP negotiation.(Correct me if I am wrong)

I think the gentoo install documentation should be corrected in two points.

First, the stage file should include the required package for pppoe.

Second, the network setup should be done after the processing the stage file.

Well, I have installed the gentoo and happily using the rp-pppoe right now. But I can not tell that I can re-install from the beginning easily. -_-

Please give more consideration for the pppoe....

----------

## klieber

 *chae-yong wrote:*   

> Please give more consideration for the pppoe...
> 
> 

 

Didja notice the forum called "Gentoo Suggestions"?  :Smile: 

Also, you might want to file a feature request bug on bugs.gentoo.org.

Remember, Gentoo is a very new distro.  You have to expect bugs and problems.  Positive user feedback in the forms of patches, feature requests (sent via the established channels) and help with documentation is critical in making Gentoo a widespread success.

--kurt

----------

## klieber

 *chae-yong wrote:*   

> Well.
> 
> I heard that Gentoo 1.1a DOES support rp-pppoe, too. But I can't find any documentation on how to use this.

 

I found this thread on the gentoo-newbies mailing list.  It's a discussion about how to get PPPoE to work for a Gentoo install.  No idea how well it works since I don't have PPPoE, but hopefully this will help someone out.

--kurt

----------

## tooobi

 *stretch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I just booted into RedHat, got my adsl connection up and then I followed the installation instructions for gentoo.  
> ...

 

you can make it easier, if you simply

- boot your newly roasted iso.

- mount a root partition of your debian or mandrake (yep i also heard rumours, that there are others out...  :Wink:  (e.g.:

  > mkdir /mnt/sid; mount -t ext3 /dev/hdaX /mnt/sid #)

- chroot to that mount point (e.g.:

  > chroot /mnt/sid #)

- mount all neccessarry partitions (e.g. a /usr :

  > mount -a # to make it easy, or mount simply the one needed )

- start ppp (e.g.:

  > /etc/init.d/ppp start #)

- change to other virtual console, and do the default  :Wink: 

 *stretch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The only problem I came across is that you are limited to installing gentoo on a filesystem that your current linux distrubution supports.  You can of course always add support for whichever filesystem you want 

 

using solution from above solves this problem.

hope, this makes something more clean.

~tooobi

----------

